# Really bizarre results after good results on NDT, HELP 10kg in 3 weeks



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok Im thinking of going T3 only.

Ive been on NDT 210MG

at first my results were like *TSH 2, FT4 15, FT3 5.9*

I just put on 10kg in 3 weeks with no change in diet, so I got retested

*TSH 24, FT4 10.0, FT3 5.1*

Really bizarre, for some reason my TSH has shot up, my FT4 has dropped off and my Ft3 has lowered but is still reasonable, Id expect FT3 of that level to have my TSH lowered. Ive got NO idea why it changed all of a sudden.

Ive always felt a bit of T4 is a good thing. I know I have high RT3. But I figured just reducing my T4 and increasing my T3 intake would fix that.

Has anybody got any ideas outside T3 only to flush my RT3, Im really scared of T3 only, its a lot of work.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Cmon guys I really need help here. Why would my NDT turn from that first result to the second within 3 months?

Should I consider t3 only?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

1. Can you give us the ranges for each of those labs?

2. What were you on before the 210mg NDT?

3. Have you ever had reverse T3 tested?

4. Have you recently had iron levels, vitamin levels or cortisol levels (saliva not blood) tested?

5. Have you had your thyroid antibodies tested recently?


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

jenny v said:


> 1. Can you give us the ranges for each of those labs?
> 
> 2. What were you on before the 210mg NDT?
> 
> ...


1. Tsh 1-4.5, FT3 3.5-6, ft4 10-20

2. I forget, I think 180MG, but ive done synthetics combos, synthetics and NDT combos, 10 years no relief

3. Yes, it was off the chart, I think the high end was 500, I was like 700 (other labs seem to use smaller numbers, ie 50 high end, but this is in australia)

4. Yep all tests ok but cant do Cortisol because Ive been on Valium for long time and cant just go cold turkey for 2 weeks which it needs. I do suspect cortisol to be an issue as Im also physically dependant on codeine.opiates. Blood tests all normal but as you say, they dont pinpoint if my circadian cortisol is out of timing.

5. Yes, my antibodies are now at there lowest ever 75>60, but my thyroid wont produce enough t4 by itself, i tried but it failed.

Im considering lowering NDT to lower possible RT3 from T4 and adding synthetic T3 and monitoring like Im on T3 only. But I like idea of a little T4 as I hate the risk of coma if I miss doses etc as getting T3 here is all in compounded capsules and can take the best part of a week, unlikely but its possible to run out.

Id imagine another 45mcg T3 might work. Thats 63mcg T3 and about 76mcg T4. Im 253ilb and should be more like 176lb.

Ive been bed bound due to the pain from my back but its getting better, so I can get off codeine, then wean off valium, but will take 3 months before I can saliva cortisol test.

Also Ive been bed bound for 18 months most of the day, Im depressed, over weight, CFS, fybro, and the back pain. Im wondering if being bed bound can cause issues with the thyroid and metabolism. Also I wasnt eating until my partner made dinner, Im trying to eat something during the day, basic stuff as I have GERD. I always take my meds before the reflux meds and give them 30 mins to digest.I suspect my my muscles have atrophy as I use to be a 6ft1 Rugby player in my 20s, I wasnt huge but you could see my biceps and veins etc. I feel Ive lost a lot of size in my legs. Can losing musle and being bed bound be part of the issue? Codeine is evil, you take it and you are too doped out to exercise, u try to come off it and you are so depressed and all the withdrawal symptoms, takes a few weeks before you can exercise again.

Thank you for helping


----------

